# Any one knows what kind of hub its this?



## MIDGETSTINGRAY68 (Nov 4, 2009)

DOES ANYBODY KNOWS WHAT KIND OF HUB ITS THIS,WHO MADE THIS HUB ,AND I WANT TO KNOW IF IT IS A 2SPD OH JUST A COASTER BRAKE,IT SAID ON IT   28-2.8, F&S C, KOME1 OR KOMEt, THEN IT SAID MADE IN GERMANY AND ON THE BRAKE LEG IT SAID KOMEt OH KOME1 SUPER,ANY HELP WOULD BE APREACCIATED,THANKS  J.J.


----------



## Beaverdam (Nov 4, 2009)

Bendix made all the two-speed hubs I know of, but I'm no expert. The Bendix hubs had three colored bands around the middle. Red band - reduction gear W/ disc brake. Yellow - reduction gear W/ shoe brake. Blue - overdrive W/ shoe brake, used in 20" wheels. They are all larger diameter. I have a yellow and a red, the brake arms are not chromed. 

I hope somebody else can help with a more positive ID.


----------



## JLarkin (Nov 5, 2009)

It's a Sachs Komet (actually Fichtel & Sachs).  Looks like a single speed to me.  If it were a 2 speed it would say Duomatic.  I had one that was branded Schwinn but same hub.


----------



## MIDGETSTINGRAY68 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Thank you guys*

Do you know where i could get a diagram ,it came with my 1950 20" deluxe spitfire,i was asking because i never knew that the came in the schwinns,thanks John and Beaverdam great info,you learn more everyday,cool,j.j.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 3, 2012)




----------

